# المواصفات الخاصة والعامة (قطر)



## كرباج (18 مايو 2010)

اطرح لكم المواصفات الخاصة والعامة لدولة قطر
واتمنى الاستفادة للجميع
----------------------​ 

*المواصفات الخاصة والعامة*​

** ملاحظة:** المواصفات التي بالخط الأزرق اختياري بين المالك والمقاول.*

*· *المواصفات العامة :
يتم تنفيذ جميع الأعمال طبقا للمواصفات الفنية لدولة قطر (Q.N.B.S.) والملحقات المكملة والصادرة من وزارة الأشغال العامة ( وزارة الشئون البلدية والزراعة ) وكذلك بقية الإدارات والهيئات والمؤسسات المختصة.
1. مواصفات أعمال الكهرباء والماء الصادرة من وزارة الكهرباء والماء بدولة قطر( كهرماء)
2. مواصفات أعمال التلفونات الصادرة من كيوتل.
3. مواصفات الصرف الصحى الصادرة من قسم الصرف الصحى بإدارة الهندسة المدنية بوزارة الشئون البلدية والزراعة.
4. مواصفات إدارة المياه.
5. مواصفات إدارة الدفاع المدني.
على المقاول أخذ منسوب الصفر المعمارى من إدارة الطرق.

*· **المواصفات** الخاصة :-*
*· *أولاً: الحفر والردم:-
1.على المقاول الحفر حتى الوصول إلى التربة الصالحة للتأسيس وعليه عمل الاختبارات اللازمة للتأكد من قدرة التربة على تحمل الإجهاد المصمم عليه المشروع وذلك على نفقته الخاصة والتى تدخل ضمن السعر المقدم من طرفه ويجب أن لا يقل عمق الحفر بأى حال عن 120سم من مستوى الشارع ما لم يذكر خلاف ذلك فى الرسومات .وفى حالة وجود عوائق طبيعية مثل صخور أو مياه على المقاول أخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لعمل أرضية صالحة للتأسيس.
2.على المقاول عمل مندلة لسطح الحفر بالآلية المناسبة حتى يكون على استواء أفقي.
3.يجب أن يكون الحفر على مستوى واحد إلا إذا اقتضت ظروف العمل والمخططات غير ذلك ويتم الحفر وفق هذا بعد اخذ موافقة المهندس الاستشارى المشرف.
4.على المقاول نقل نتائج الحفر خارج الموقع وعدم استخدامه مرة أخرى إلا بموافقة الاستشاري.
5.على المقاول توريد تربه صالحه للدفان ويعتمدها الاستشارى وان تكون متدرجة الحبيبات وخاليه من أى مواد عضويه. ولا يستخدم ناتج الحفر إلا بعد أخذ موافقة الاستشارى والجهات المسئولة وتتم غربلته بغربال مربعات وأن لا تستخدم الأحجار ذات الأحجام الكبيرة بحيث لا يزيد قطرها عن 7سم لأكبر حجم. وان يكون الدفن على ثلاث مراحل على الأقل كل مرحلة لا تتعدى سماكتها 50 سم مع الرش المناسب فى كل مرحلة والدك. 

*· *ثانياً: أعمال الخرسانة العادية والمسلحة:-
1- 1 المواد المستخدمة :
*· الأسمنت: يستعمل الأسمنت البورتلاندى العادى حسب المواصفات البريطانية رقم 12 ، والأسمنت المقاوم للأملاح )SRC)حسب المواصفات البريطانية رقم 4027 وذلك لأعمال الخرسانة تحت منسوب سطح الأرض الطبيعية والمعرض للردم ، يتم تخزين الأسمنت بمكان بعيد عن الرطوبة ولا يسمح بالتخزين لأكثر من (30) يوماً.*

·الحصى: (عينة جابرو لكل الأعمال) ويتم استخدام الحصى متدرج الحبيبات الخالي من المواد العضوية والشوائب، ويتم غسله قبل استعماله بأربع وعشرون ساعة، ويجب أن يكون مطابقـاً للمواصفات البريطانية رقــم (812) .
· الحديد: يتم استعمال الحديد من الصلب الطري العالي المقاومةخال من القشور والصدأ والمواد الدهنية وليس به آي اعوجاج مع صبغ اماكن القطع ،ولا يقل إجهاد الخضوع فيه عن 410 نيوتن /مم ومستوف الاشـتراطات الفنية للمواصفات البريطانية رقم 780 ، ويرصد الحديد حسب الرسومات الإنشائية ويستعمل سلك ربط من نوعية جيدة من الحديد المغـلفن او الايبوكسى. يجب أن تتم المحافظة على الحديد من الرطوبة والعوامل الجوية ولا يسمح باستعماله بعـد مرور (30) يوماً من توريده بالموقع.
·الرمل: يتم استخدام الرمل الحكومي المغسول في معامل وزارة الشئون البلدية والزراعة مطابق للمواصفات البريطانية رقم (1199) .
· المياه: يجب على المقاول الحصـول بنفسه على الميـاه اللازمة لتنفيذ أعمال . وتكون المياه المسـتخدمة في الأعمـال أو في غسل الـمواد أو في المعالجة نقية وخالية من الزيوت والأحماض والقلويات والكلوريدات حسب المواصفات.
· الخرسانات: 
(a) يجب اعتماد مصنع الردى مكس من المهندس المشرف الذى يحق له رفض أى مصنع دون إبداء الأسباب. وتكون كل أعمال الخرسانات من الحصى الجابرو.
(b) يتم عمل الخرسانة المسلحة ( قواعد –جسور – أعمدة – أسقف ) من الخرسانة الجاهزة وبقوه لا تقل عن (30) نيوتن ومعالجتها حسب ما يرى الاستشاري.
(c) يتم عمل خرسانة الفرشات للأرضيه بسمك لا تقل عن 12سم مع وضع حديد رقم 252A تكون الخرسانة من الأسمنت المقاوم وبقوه لا تقل عن (30) نيوتن بعد 28يوم مع وضع نايلون بقوة 1000ج حول أى أعمال خرسانة تحت الدفان.
(d) يتم عمل خرسانة الفرشات تحت القواعد بسمك لا تقل عن 10سم وتكون الخرسانة من الأسمنت المقاوم وبقوه لا تقل عن (30) نيوتن بعد 28يوم مع وضع نايلون(بلوثين شيت) بقوة 1000ج فوق الأعمال الخرسانية و الطابوق
(e) وضع طبقتين بتيومين فوق الفرشة الأرضية فى جميع مواقعها.
(f) جميع الأسطح النهائية للخرسانة يجب أن تكون ملساء وليس بها أى فراغات أو تشققات.
(g) الخشب المستعمل فى كل الصبيات يكون (PLYWOOD ) جيد وللأسقف يكون جديد.


يكون سمك الغطاء الخرساني كما يلي 
· 5 سم للقواعد فى الأساس والجسور الأرضية 
· 3 سم للأعمدة والجسور
· 2.5 سم للأعمدة والجسور الداخلية وبلاطات الأسقف .
· يتم معالجه الخرسانة حديثة الصب بالرش بالماء وتغطى بالخيش وترش بالماء باستمرار لمده 7 أيام ، ويجب وقاية هذه الخرسانة حديثة الصب من المـطر والجفاف إلى وقت تصلدها ، وذلك بتغطيتها بأغطية مناسبة .
· لا يسمح بفك الشدات والقوالب آلا بعد مرور المدد التالية :
- الجوانب والأعمدة: بعد (48) ساعة من زمن الصب .
- الجسور والسقف: بعد مرور (15) يوم من تاريخ الصب .
- بعـد فك القـوالب الخشبية وتـمام عملية المعالجة بالـماء يتم طلاء جميع الخرسانات تحت منسوب سطح الأرض بمادة البيتومين بعدد (2) وجه .
· على المقاول تجهيز مكعبات حديدية قياسية (150×150×150 مم) وذلك لأجراء التجارب على الخرسانة في معامل معتـمدة لدى وزارة الشئـون البلدية والزراعـة . وكذلك تجهيز مخروط قياس لاختبار الهابط بالموقع ، ويتم إزالة واستبعاد أية مواد وأية أجزاء لا تحقق النتائج المطلوبة .
· الحرص على وجود رجاجتين (هزازين) على الأقل و بحالة جيدة بالموقع أثناء صب الخرسانات.
· العمل بعمال ورؤساء عمال مهرة وللاستشارى الحق فى إبعاد أى عامل لا يجده كفئا وليس للمقاول حق الاعتراض .

*· **ثالثاً: أعمال المباني :-*
(a) الطابوق المستخدم للحوائط الداخلية من الكنكرى (7 نيوتن) أوتوماتيكى منتظم الزوايا والمقاسات ويكون جافا. 
(b) الطابوق للحوائط الخارجية يكون عازل اكستروديد قطري أو سعودي كثافة العازل لا تقل عن 35كجم/م3 عدا الحمامات . (يجب اعتماد عينة والمصنع بواسطة الاستشارى قبل البدء فى العمل )
(c) يتم رش الطابوق بالمياه قبل البناء مباشرة.ويرش يومين مرتين فى اليوم بعد البناء.
(d) يتم ملْ الحوائط الخارجية اسفل الجسور الأرضية بالخرسانة ( بنسبة 300كجم أسمنت لكل متر مربع) وذلك بعد بناء كل صفين من الطابوق.
(e) بناء جميع الحوائط تحت جميع الجسور وملئها بالأسمنت صفين كل مرة مع الرج .و لايسمح بملء أكثر من صفين.
(f) عمل فتحة للشفاطة فىجميع المطابخ والبوفيهات والحمامات .وعمل فتحات المكيفات بجسور ( ارتفاع 20 سم و 4 سيخات 16 ملم وكانات 8 ملم كل 10 سم .ويكون دخولها يزيد عن (20) سم داخل الحائط وتركيب فريماتها الخشبية من البليوود .
(g) عمل غطاء للمواسير (DUCT ) من الطابوق (10 سم ) او ال(GRC ). مع استخراج جسور لها من الجسور حتى لو لم تظهر فى الرسومات .

*· **رابعاً: أعمال البلاستر :-*
(a) عمل بلاستر من الداخل لجميع المبانى بسمك لا يقل عن 2سم من الداخل وفى الواجهات الخارجية ماعدا الأماكن المكسوة سواء رخام أو حجر أو قرميد .
(b) يتم عمل بلاستر بمونة الأسمنت والرمل بنسبة 350كجم /م3 ويتم استخدام الرمل الناعم الخالى من الشوائب والأتربة مع خلطه برمل الحكومة المغسول بنسبة 3: 1.
(c) يتم عمل طرطشة بمونة الأسمنت والرمل مع إضافة مادة (BOND) إلى المونة ويتم رشها بالمياه لمدة ثلاثة أيام قبل البدء فى أعمال البلاستر .
(d) يتم عمل البقج والأوتار قبل البلاستر.
(e) يتم تركيب زوايا جلفانيز لجميع الزوايا الداخلية والخارجية التى ليس بها فريمات .وأماكن تلاقى الطابوق مع الصبيات فى الجسور والأعمدة والبلاطات، وكل أماكن حفريات و توصيلات وتركيبات الكهرباء ومواسير المياه.
(f) يتم رش البلاستر لمده لا تقل عن خمسة أيام مرتين يوميا مع تغطيته بالخيش فى الأماكن الضرورية.
(g) التوقف عن العمل فى حالة الأيام الممطرة والرياح الترابية.
(h) عمل وتركيبات فريمات الأبواب الداخلية من المرينتى للأبواب .


*· *خامساً: الأرضيات :- 
أولا - توريد وتركيب سيراميك (30×30 سعر (35 ر.ق ) للمتر المربعلجميع ارضيات الغرف فى الطابق الأرضى وتكون النعلة من السيراميك . 
· للمجلس والمطعم الخارجى: 
ثانياً : - سيراميك ( 40 ريال للمتر ) فى المواقع التالية : - 
· الغرفة الرئيسة 
· المجلسالخارجى وصالة الطعام 
· الممرات فى الفيلا والصالات .
ثالثا : تركيب رخام سعر المتر (90 ريال )
· صالة الفرندة الرئيسة فى المدخل الرئيس . 
· الدرج الرئيس 
· كل عتبات أدراج المداخل . 
رابعا : .:-
· يتم تركيب بلاط سيراميك للحمامات والمطابخ على مونة أسمنتية بنسبة ( 1:3 ) رمل اسمنت ويتم توريد السراميك فى 
حدود سعر ( 28 ريال للمتر المربع ) . وحسب اختيار المالك .

*· *سادساً: الدهانات والصبغ :-
يتم دهان الجدران الخارجية بوجهين من الدهـان المقاوم الـمعتمد من قبل جهة الأشراف ولا يسمح بإعطاء الوجه الأخير ألا بعد جفاف الوجـه الأول مع مراعاة عدم تخفيف الدهان ألا وفق تعليمات استخدام المادة علماً بأنه سيتم اختبار اللون والنوعية للدهانات حسب تعليمات المشرف على العمل وبشكل متناسب مع المبنى القائم لا يتم الصبغ إلا بعد (10 أيام من انتهاء أعمال البلاستر . 
· يتم دهان الجدران الداخلية بصبغ فينوماستك جوتن بوجهين من الدهان (10 ريال للمتر المربع) وذلك بعد وجه البرامير و(2) وجه معجون والسنفرة والتلقيط (اللون اختيار المالك )
· يتم دهان الأسقف والجدران أعلى السيراميك بوجهين من الدهان اعلاه وذلك بعد وجه البرامير و(2) وجه معجون والصنفرة والتلقيط .
· الخارجى ( ريال 14) مع الاسوار من الجهتين والملحق من الخارج من جوتن اكليرك مقاوم للرطوبة .

*· *سابعاً: أعمال النجارة والألمنيوم والزجاج وحديد الحماية :-
أولا : أعمال النجارة :
· - يتم دهان كافة الأبواب والإطارات بدهان الأساس المخصص للأعمال الخشبية وبعد جفافه تتم الصنفرة بالورق الزجاجي ليصبح في النهاية أملس تماماً .
· - بعد تمام عمليه الصنفرة يتم عمل وجه معجون لجـميع الأبواب والإطارات وبعد جفاف المعجون تعاد عملية الصنفرة مرة أخرى ليكون السطح أملسا تماماً .
· - تطلى جميع الأخشاب بالدهان الزيتي اللماع على وجهين مع ضرورة عمل اللقيط في حال الضرورة ولا يسمح بإعطاء الوجه الأخير ألا بعد تمام جفاف الوجه الأول .
_·_تكون البوابات للمجلس والطعام تيك مصمت . سعر المتر المربع ( 1200 ريال.) ويتم اعتماد الشكل من المالك والاستشارى قبل البدء فى التصنيع ويكون الاطار من نفس نوع الباب وبعرض الحائط شاملة المقبض والقفل .
_·_ توريد جميع الأبواب الداخلية من كبس تيك سعر 750 ريال . بعدد الأبواب ويتم اعتماد الشكل من المالك والاستشارى قبل البدء فى التصنيع ويكون الاطار من نفس نوع الباب وبعرض الحائط مع مقبض المانى فرنسى بسعر ( 75) ريال للباب الواحد.
_·_يتم تركيب بروز لجميع الأبواب الخشبية من الحهتين من نفس نوع خشب الاطار بعرض (7 سم )
_·_يتم تركيب عدد ( 3 مفصلات ) من النحاس صناعة انجليزية لكل ضلفة من الابواب.
_·_باب بيت الدرج العلوى من الحديد .
· تثبيت الإطارات بواسطة كانات حديدية وذلك قبل القيام بأعمال البلاستر.
_·_ دولاب مجمع الكهرباء كبس تيك _توريد وتركيب المقاول ._

ثانيا : الأعمال المعدنية :
· توريد وتركيب ألمونيوم بحرينى( بودركوتيد ) ابيض سمك 10سم للفريم مع زجاج مزدوج سمك 6 ملم عاكس بلجيكى ازرق سماوى فى جميع غرف النوم فقط . بسعر المتر 300 ريال )
· توريد وتركيب أبواب ألمونيوم بحرينى( بودركوتيد ) ابيض سمك 10سم للفريم . بسعر المتر 300 ريال) للملاحق و حمامات المجلس .
· للأبواب الخارجية فى مدخل صالة الفيلا ومدخل المجلس الداخلى والمدخل الرئيس فى المجلس حديد مشغول المتر 800 ريال . 
·جميع إكسسوارات الألمونيوم يجب أن تكون إيطالى . ويتم اعتماد العينات من الاستشارى قبل البدء فى أعمال الألمونيوم .
· تركيب ( تور ) بلاستيك (سحاب ) مع قوائم من الألمونيوم البحرينى من نفس النوع السابق وذلك لجميع الفتحات الألمونيوم.
· توريد وتركيب ألمونيوم بحرينى( بودركوتيد ) ابيض مشغول سمك 10سم للفريم مع زجاج مزدوج سمك 6 ملم عاكس بلجيكى ازرق سماوى مع ديكور لبوابات الفيلا .. بسعر المتر850 ريال )


ثالثا :أعمال الحديد .
· يشمل العمل على التأسيس والمعجنة والدهان وحميه ما يلزم لإتمام العمل على أكمل وجه .
· عمل (1) بوابة رئيسة (350×350) من الحديد - سعر البوابة (3000ر.ق.) مع دلفة مشاه داخلية تكون بارتفاع 260
· عمل (1) بوابة مشاه (150×350) من الحديد .
· سور المجلس من الدرابزين ارتفاع 150 سم فوق (4) طابوقات حسب التشكيلة المرفقة.بطول حائط المجلس .
· الهندريل للدرج من الحديد المشغول سعر 450 ريال م.ط اختيار المالك. 

*· *ثامناً: أعمال العازل المائي والحراري للسطوح والجدران الخارجية:-
· يتم دهان جميع الأساسيات والمبانى( من الجانبين ) والخرسانة الملاصقة للردم بوجهين من البيتومين ويتم الدهان فى اتجاهين مختلفين ويتم وضع نايلون 1000ج فوق العازل قبل وضع الدفان .
· يتم فرد نايلون 1000ج اسفل خرسانة الأرضية للدور الأرضى .
· عمل طبقه عازلة للرطوبة سمك 4مم ماركة بتيومات لجميع الحمامات و المطابخ فى الطابق العلوى على أن يتم عمل العازل بارتفاع لا يقل عن 5 سم عن منسوب بلاط الارضيه .
· قبل البدء بالعمل يتم تنظيف السطح الخرساني جيداً من آي أتربه أو مواد عالقة ويتم دهان السطح جيداً بطبقة من برا يمر بـيومين لكل المسطحات التي سيـتم عزلها بما فيها الأجزاء الرأسية من التصوينة بارتفاع 20 سم .
· بعد مرور يوم واحد من طلاء البرايمر يتم فرد طبقة العازل المائي فوقها مع مراعاة أن يكون السطح بعد فردة مستوياً تمـاماً وبدون تعرجات مع استخدام موقد الغاز لعمل اللحامات و إتمام عملية المـزج بين العـازل المائي وطبقة البرايمر ويجب آلا يقل تداخل الوصلات عن (10) سم وآلا يقل سمك العازل عن (4) مم .
· يتم اختبار العازل المائي وذلك بغمره بالماء لمده(48) ساعة .
· يتم وضع خرسانة الميول (screed) بسمك وسطية (8) سم بحيث تحقق ميولاً وسطية قدرها (2%) باتجاه مصارف مياه الأمطار .
(a) يتم وضع طبقة من العازل الحراري لكامل المساحة عازل الحارارة سمك 5سم اكستروديد بقوه لا تقل عن 45كجم /كجم3 للأسطح مع وضع طبقه من مادة (TERRAM) عليها قبل عمل خرسانة الميول .
· ويغطى العازل الحراري بغطاء من بلاستيك بكامل المساحة .
· تتكون خرسـانة الميول من أسمنت وحصى 3/16 بوصة رمل حكومي بنسبة (4:2:1) وتتم معالجته بالمـاء لمدة ثلاثة أيـام صباحاً ومسـاءً ، تقسم خرسانة الميول آلي بلاطات بأبعاد (5ر2×5ر2) متر كحد قصى وذلك لعمل فواصل تمدد وملؤها بمادة البلاستيك .
· يكون ارتفاع وزرة تصوينة السطح (15) سم يعلوها قطبان من الحديد المجلفن مثبته بتصويته (PLASTER STOPPER) وعلى كامل محيط السطح.
· لا يسمح بالبدء في إحدى مراحل العـزل قبل استلام المهندس المشرف للمرحلة السابقة واختبارها .
· يتم تقديم خطاب ضمان لأعـمال العـزل لـمده( عشرة سنوات) من إحدى الشركات المتخصصة والمصنفة لدى وزارة الشئون البلدية والزراعة .


*· *تاسعاً: المواصفات الكهربائية:-
*(1) : الشروط العامة *


ينفذ العمل حسب قوانين وأنظمة وزارة الكهرباء والماء بدوله قطر وتكون جميع المواد مطابقة لمواصفاتها ويشتمل العمل على تجهيز المواسير اللازمة وفتح المجارى الأرضية لتوصيل الكابلات من محولات وزارة الكهرباء أو المصـدر الرئيسي للتيار حسب حاجة العمل وحتى المبنى الجديد ويشمل العمل كذلك دعـوة مراقبي وزارة الكهرباء للكشف عند انتهاء العمل والحصول على مصادقتهم الخطية علية ثم تقديم الطلبات اللازمة لتـوصيل الطاقة إلى المختبرات موضوع العقد قبل تسليم المشروع .

على المقاول توريد وتركيب وتشغيل المهمات اللازمة والأدوات الكهربائية الموضحة على الخرائط بنفس الكميات والنوعيات حسب ما ورد بالمواصفات والخرائط وجداول الكميات وحسب العينات المعتمدة .
على المقاول الاتصال بدائرة الكهرباء لتوصيل التيار الكهربائي خلال عشرة أيام عنـد انتهاء العمل وقبل تسليم المشروع.
على المقاول أن يكون حاصلاً على رخـصة مقاول كهربـاء تجيز لـه القيام بمثل هذه الأعمال وتكون سارية الكفعول طوال فترة عمله بالمشروع و مطابقة للحمل الكهربائى. وتقديم صورة منها مع التسعير .
على المـقاول قـبل توريد آي مهمات أو مـواد للموقع أن يقدم عـينات لاعتمادها ويجـب أن تـكون هـذه المواد مـطابقة للـمواصفات التي نصت عليها الرسومات المرفقـة على آلا يتـم التوريد بـأي حـال من الأحـوال قـبل موافقة الاستشارى على العينات المقدمة . 
يحق للمهندس المسئول رفض أي عينة يرى أنها غير صالحـة أو غير مطابقة للمواصفات وذلك دون إبداء الأسباب . 
على المقـاول مراجعه الرسم المعماري والإنشائي والكهربائي وتحديد مـرور المواسير والخطوط الكهربائية حسب الرسم المرفق .
على الـمقاول عمل آي أعمال مدنية أو كهربائية ناتـجة عن الأعمال الكهربائية التي قام بها وأزاله جميع المخلفات من الموقع قبل تسليمه .
على المقاول تجهيز المصدر الرئيسي للتيار وتوريد وتركيب قاطع التيار المناسب حسب نوع المصدر والمواصفات وكذا توريد وتركيب كافه ما يلزم ذلك لإيصال التيــار الكهربائي من المصدر الرئيسي بالفيلا وحتى المبنى موضع العقد .
قبل استلام الأعمال الكهربائية تختبر فى حضور الاستشارى و تختبر لمدة لا تقل عن (48) ساعة متواصلة .
(2) المواصفات الخاصة :

جميع مواسير الكهرباء للفيلا والملاحق والحديقة والسور إماراتية مواصفات انجليزية.
مجامع الكهرباء ماركة فيدرال أو بيل .
جميع الأسلاك للفيلا والملحق و المجلس و السور صناعه إنجليزية ماركة M.K 
سوكاتات ومفاتيح الكهرباء بلاستيك إنجليزى ماركة M.K
تركيب مروحة فى كل غرفة و مروحتين فى كل الغرفة الرئيسة والصالة والمجاس وصلات الطعام..
عمل جميع توصيلات الانتركم (حتى الصالة ) والاريال المركزى والصحن الهوائى (لجميع الغرف والصالة كل منفصلة ) والجرس ( للصالة والمطبخ ) وذلك بعمل المواسير(2") والعلب داخل الحوائط وكذلك تركيب السوكت من البلاستيك الإنجليزى ماركة M.K مع عمل أسلاك التليفون و تسليمها إلى كيوتل وذلك داخل الفيلا و المجلس و الملاحق.
توريد وتركيب مراوح الشفط من الحديد ماركة (ناشيونال) قطر 12 بوصة للمطابخ و قطر 8 بوصة للحمامات 
توريد وتركيب سخانات ثيرموماكس توب جلاس سعة 16 جالون للمطابخ والحمامات سعر السخان (320 ريال)على أن يتم اختيارها عن طريق المالك.
توريد وتركيب الكابلات الفردية صناعة انجليزية لكل من الاضاءة الداخلية ومفاتيح الاضاءة والسوكتات حسب الرسومات والجاول المرفقة على إلا تقل مساحة أى مقطع عن 1.5 مم.


----------



## كرباج (18 مايو 2010)

*· *عاشراًً: الأعمال الصحية:-
· يتم تنفيذ جميع مواد وتركيبات اعمال الصحية من تغذية المياه والصرف الصحى حسب المواصفات واللوائح الصادرة من كلا من الجهات المسئولة فى الكهرباء والمياه ووزارة الشئون البلدية بلوائح اقسامها المختلفة .
· على المقاول تقديم كافة الكتلوجات الخاصة باى مواد سيتم استخدامها بالمشروع لاعتمادها قبل التوريد .
· - يتم توريد جميع مواسير التغذية للمياه حسب الاقطار والابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات نيكل و جميع مواسير المياه الخارجية يتم وضعها داخل غطاء من العازل الحرارى كما هو موضح بالرسم الماسورة الغطاء من الفيبرجلاس مع قماش لاصق .من جميع التوصيلات وقواعدها . 
· - جميع مواسير الصرف الصحى الداخلية و الخارجية من الـ ( p.v.c. ) البحرينى . 
· ديناموهات المياه ماركة جراندفوس بقوة واحد حصان مع تركيب آلية أوتوماتيك دينامو لكل تانك 
· تركيب تانكيات المياه من الفيبر جلاس المقاوم للبكتيريا(قطر روتومولد) حسب الرسومات مع ضمان جميع الخزانات لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات .
· حميع الحمامات توريد و تركيب المقاول .
· الحمام الرئيس فى الغرفة الرئيسة (3000 ريال )
· الحمامات فى غرف النوم (3000 ريال )
· الحمام فى غرفة الخادم (1000 ريال )
· الحمام فى المجلس والصالة (3000 ريال )
· المغاسل ( سعر المغسلة (1000 ريال )
· سعر المتر الطولى لرخام المغاسل (700 ريال ) ويكون الرخام على المسطبة والتغطية للأسفل (60سم) و الجوانب أيضا مع نعلة 15 سم فوق مستوى المسطبة.
· سعر المرآة للصالة والمجلس 500 ريال.
· مغاسل المجلس (3) شامل والإكسسوارات والتركيبات .
· يتم توريد السيراميك على مونة أسمنتية بنسبة (1:3 ) اسمنت رمل .
· جميع أغطية المانهولات تكون ( medium duty ) ما عدا الموجودة فى أماكن السيارات تكون heavy duty.
· تستلم قوة ضغط التوصيلات بعد الاختبار .
· عمل الأعمال المدنية لجميع التانكيهات والمكيفات الموضعية وال(split unit.(
· يقوم المقاول بعمل شبكة صرف المياه السطحية ومياه الامطار وعمل غرف صرف المياه الازمة(soak away ) كما بالرسومات .
· يتم تنفيذ جميع الغرف التغتيش الموضحة بالرسومات وبنفس الاعاد والكيفية والمنسوب والمقاييس على أن تكون من الصبيات فى جميع المواقع ومن الاسمنت المقاوم .
· عمل بالوعة حسب الرسومات .


*· *إحدى عشر: الأعمال الخارجية :-
· يتم فرش طبقة من الحجر المكسور المخلوط بالبودرة المخصص لأعمال ردم الشوارع الإسفلتية حتى (20) سم فوق مستوى الصفر المعمارى وعلى طبقات مع التندية والدك بالمندالة وحسب التفصيلات الواردة في المخططات.
· على المقاول الحصول على الصفر المعمارى من جهات الاختصاص قبل البدء فى البناء و أى خطأ ينتج عن ذلك يتحمل نتيجته.
· يتم توريد البلاط للحوش انترلوك (سعر المتر 22 ريال)
· يتم عمل صبية بيضاء سمك (10 سم)30 نيوتن في مساحة 4*6 . فى مدخل مرور السيارات.
· يتم عمل السور على كل الجهات بأعمدة كل 4 أمتار مع قواعد و جسر حسب الرسومات مع مسافات فراغ (expanstion joint) كل 12 متر طولى على الأكثر.مع ديكور السور على الشارع.
· طابوق السور من تحت مستوى الأرض ( الجسور الأرضية ) وحتى ارتفاع 20 سم فوق مستوى الصفر المعمارى يكون سمك طابوقتين ومحشو بالخرسانة .
· يتم عمل وحدات الإضاءة حسب الأماكن الموضحة.
· يتم عمل الديكور ومدخل البوابات الخارجية حسب الرسومات .

*· *اثنى عشر: التسليم :-
· على المقاول استخراج شهادة اكمال بناء بعد استلام العمل من الاستشارى ثم البلدية.
· على المقاول متابعة تسليم الخدمات للجهات المختصة ضمن فترة العقد.

*· *ثالث عشر: متفرقات:-
1. الحوائط الخارجية مكسوة بحجر توريد وتركيب المالك ..)
2. أعمال (g.r.c) للمكيفات .


ملاحظـــات عامـــة:
· فى حاله وجـود أى خلاف بين الرسومات و المواصفات يحق للمالك والاستشارى اختيار الأفضل دون الحق لأى من الطرفين المطالبة بفرق السعر لا فى حاله تغير أى بند فى المواصفات.
· المواصفات الخاصة والعقد ومواصفات دوله قطر والمواصفات القياسية لكل مادة من المواد و أصول الصناعة المتعارف عليها يكمل بعضها البعض.
· يحق للمهندس المشرف إجراء أى اختبارات فى الموقع إذا تطلب سير العمل ذلك وعلى المقاول توفير كافه الأجهزة والمعدات اللازمة لذلك على نفقته الخاصة.
· على المقاول تقديم كافه العينات للمواد المستخدمة فى المشروع للمهندس المشرف لاعتمادها قبل الموعد بمده لا تقل عن عشرة أيام.
*· يحق للمالك توريد المواد المحدد لها أسعار ثابتة فى المواصفات وذلك بخصم القيمة المحددة كاملة وتخصم من الدفعات المستحقة عنها.*​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مايو 2010)

جهد مشكور ....جزيتم الجنة.


----------



## abosalah1 (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كرباج (20 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية على المرور


----------



## jirar (27 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## enghesham (7 يونيو 2010)

ارجو معرفة سعر البولي ايثلين شيت في السعودية


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال محمد جمعة (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Els3id Fathy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## yasseranbara (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر وعلى فكرة هنا بالكويت الموصفات تقريبا متشابهة الى حد ما وتختلف فى بعض التسميات وانواع المواد ( قطع الغيار ) انا مراقب كهرباء واتمنى العمل بقطر يارب


----------



## najeebali (13 فبراير 2011)

لف شكر


----------



## najeebali (13 فبراير 2011)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## najeebali (13 فبراير 2011)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hhmdan (14 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## عوادصيخو (28 فبراير 2011)

لطفا ما هي نسبة الاملاح المذابة في الماء المستخدم لاعمال الونكريت او المسموح بها


----------



## زكرياء18 (7 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

